# Lockdown thread



## Sableseeker (May 4, 2020)

Non essential Home Affairs work will not be happening till we are on Level 1 according to this?
https://www.lockdownbozza.co.za/home

My wife applied in May 2018 for Permanent Residency (spousal route), and we really need it to come through soon. Her work visa expires in January, but with the world less interconnected, pooling the constituent parts of another visa application could be tricky. I cannot believe it has been over two years since we applied for PRP. Home Affairs phoned me in February interestingly, and asked if we are still married!


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

Sableseeker said:


> Non essential Home Affairs work will not be happening till we are on Level 1 according to this?
> https://www.lockdownbozza.co.za/home
> 
> My wife applied in May 2018 for Permanent Residency (spousal route), and we really need it to come through soon. Her work visa expires in January, but with the world less interconnected, pooling the constituent parts of another visa application could be tricky. I cannot believe it has been over two years since we applied for PRP. Home Affairs phoned me in February interestingly, and asked if we are still married!


Spousal PR is not priorirised and even without lockdown, she would have had to renew it as it would have taken 24-36 months to process and she needs a valid visa for a PR application to remain valid.


----------

